# Dicetel users...are you out there?



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi,I was given some free samples to see if Dicetel will work for me.I have ibs-D.Just wondering if it has had any positive results with some people.thanks.


----------



## AnneGwish (Jan 27, 2002)

HeyI was given dicetel was i was first diagnosed with IBS-D, and stayed on it for about a year or so with no positive changes. I changed doctors and went on modulon, which has helped a great deal.Hope this helps,CheersAngela


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

yea,I haven't actually started it yet,so,thanks for your tip.I've actually taken modulon before,but only on a 'take it whenever you need it'basis.do you take it everyday?my mother has got me trying this acidophilus stuff,so I'll see what happens with that,if it works for me the healthy way,I won't bother changing.thanks again.


----------



## gungalee (May 15, 2004)

Stargirl I have been prescribed dicetel also, but I haven't started it yet. You see for several years about 10 yrs+, I was diagnosed with IBS D at times not very often, I had slight C but nothing drastic. But recently, I had been having upper GI problems, same old neausea as usual, some mild cramping in upper abdomen but not severe, more like a hunger pangs! and eventually turns to neausea. Dr prescribed dicetel, told me to try it. But I didn't know if I should start it, since no D for quite some time? I was wondering if you started this med and how things are going with you?


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm sorry to say that I haven't tried it.I'm trying out acidophilus first.How it works for ya though.


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

i was on Dicetel for a few months and HATED it. It constipated me totally. Made me feel like I constantly had to had a BM but could never get it all out! Horrible. Was also on Modulon for 4 months and it worked great, then all of a sudden one day it stopped working alltogether! Now am on Lomotil, usually is good but when I am having a really bad flare up, honestly, NOTHING works. But it is good for daily maintance.


----------

